# Axillary mass



## codedog (Oct 9, 2008)

What code is excisional biopsy of AXILLARY MASS. Someone said 21555, one said 1140x, OTHER SAId 32825. 32825 I know is for for lYMPH NODES. Path report comes back as a lipoma. WHICH CODE  is best?


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 9, 2008)

Was the excision confined to skin and subcutaneous, or was the lipoma taken from deeper soft tissue?

Karen Maloney, CPC
Data Quality Specialist


----------



## codedog (Oct 9, 2008)

skin and sub not soft tissue so i guess its the 1140x code ?


----------



## mbort (Oct 10, 2008)

if he went below the sub-q, you will probably need to use the 21555.


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes...if the excision was confined to skin/ subq, I would stay with 1140X

Karen


----------

